# 3D Printing > 3D Printing Business Management >  Looking for Health and toxicity informaiton on 3d printing.

## clearview

I am developing axxxxx for 3d printing and I am looking for information on health and toxicity facts on 3D printing filaments. Anyone know of any resources?

----------


## Phill1337

Hello Clearview,

https://www.researchgate.net/publication/303392782 
https://doi.org/10.1021/acs.est.7b01454 this should get you started. (You can get the paper for free on scihub or pm me with your email)

the long and short of it is: PLA is not "that" bad but the HEPA filter on my printer box still has a lot of fine grey particulate on it after a few weeks of occasional printing. Pretty much everything else especially ABS(!!!) is straight up poison. It releases styrene while printing which is toxic and carcinogenic. The particle emission spikes above 200 °C printing temperature in their study but this is heavily dependent on printer and filament manufacturer.

 Resin printers probably are even worse. I am a chemist an we have a resin printer in the lab in a fume hood and even there it is not pleasant to work with that stuff. So selling those to private citizens without extensive lecturing over the health risks ans proper handling of toxic materials borders on criminal in my opinion.

Unfortunately the topic of health risks in 3D printing is woefully under reported and rarely a topic of discussion, but it surely will become one when cancer rates among 3d printing hobbyists spike in 15-20 years  :EEK!:  I would strongly suggest to use an enclosure with your FDM printer with a strong fan which either filters the fumes through HEPA and(!) charcoal filters or better leads outside. And keep your hands of resin printers if at all possible.

Regards,
Phillip

----------


## websiteeee

There are a number of resources available that provide information on the health and toxicity of 3D printing filaments. Here are a few options you may find helpful:

UL Prospector: This database contains information on the health, safety, and environmental (HSE) characteristics of a wide range of materials, including 3D printing filaments. You can search for specific materials or filter by various HSE characteristics.The 3D Printing Handbook: This book, written by Dr. Ben Redwood and Dr. Brian G. Thompson, provides comprehensive information on the various types of 3D printing technologies and materials, including filaments. It includes a section on the health and safety considerations of 3D printing materials.Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS): Many manufacturers of 3D printing filaments provide Material Safety Data Sheets (MSDS) for their products, which contain information on the potential health and environmental hazards of the material. These sheets can often be found on the manufacturer's website or by contacting them directly.

----------

